# pg600??



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok so a neighbor of mine has been told that it works and is thinking about using pg600 to bring some does in heat. I have used it on pigs forever but will this really work on goats?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I have used PG 600 with a CDIR, yes it did work. BUT I was told they would come into heat in 24-48 hours and it was more like 48-72 and we missed our breeding both times and had to change plans lol


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol. How many cc do U use?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

1.5cc


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I use it from time to time. CIDR stays in for 21 days here. They get 2-2.5cc of pg600 on day 19, CIDR gets pulled 48hrs after the shot. Mine come in heat 24-72hrs afterward.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Maybe that's why mine took so long? Under dose?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

CIDR placement most likely. If they aren't in place right and they move around a bitm it takes longer. Biagia's never moved at all and she came right in at 24hrs. Babettes and Coups moved around a bit and they took longer.
Some people use 1.5cc, I normally use 2-2.5cc


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I didn't place it, so idk..


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Is the CIDR a must?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I believe so..


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

From what I was told, yes, you need the cidr along with the pg600 or they will come in heat but not have the eggs in place. I've never used any of them, so this is not from 1st hand experience.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

PG 600 is to induce ovulation. Not to induce estrus. The PG 600 is most often used for "off season" breeding protocols involving CIDRs. So, theoretically, the CIDR is the key, not the PG 600. Here is the protocol that Teresa Wade, from BIO-Genics, recommends that involves PG 600. Which would also work for live cover breeding.


Day one; insert progesterone implant. (CIDR)
Day thirteen; 2 cc of prostaglandin administered intramuscular (IM) with dosage dependent on product label and doe body weight. (Lutalyse)
Day fourteen; 1.5 cc dose of PG600 administered IM and device removed.
Day fifteen; doe shows sign of estrus.
Day sixteen; doe is carefully monitored and inseminated.


----------

